# Eclipse richtig konfigurieren



## Corcovado (21. Apr 2005)

Hi,
Ich arbeite mit Eclipse, da ich jedoch nicht viel Rechnerleistung habe (Pentium II 450 MHz) - wollte ich mal fragen ob man nicht Eclipse irgendwo konfigurieren kann, bzw unter welchem Menu kann ich bei Eclipse einstellen, dass der ganze Schrott, den ich NICHT brauche einfach auch NICHT mitgestartet wird (ich arbeite mom nur mit Swing/AWT und nutze auch eigentlich nur Java, ich denke das ist eh nur ein Bruchteil von dem was Eclipse bietet, den Rest brauch ich nicht - mom.) Ich wollte eigentlich mom nicht ueberwechseln zu einer anderen Umbegung, nur allein schon wenn ich Eclipse gestartet hab, kann ich neben an Kaffee trinken gehn (ich denke, dass das nicht gemeint war mit der Java Bohne als Symbol fuer die Sprache  ).

Vorschlaege zum tunen von Eclipse?


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2005)

Viel tunen kannst du da nicht ausser Plug-In's rauswerfen...
Der Prozessor dürfte nicht mal das Hauptproblem sein. Eclipse braucht RAM, RAM und dann noch ganz viel RAM


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Apr 2005)

proz ist egal, aber 512mb ram solltest du schon spendieren...ich arbeite hier in der arbeit mit 1gb und im laptop sind 2gb drin


----------



## ronny (21. Apr 2005)

Man kann auch noch mit dem Startparameter von eclipse
der vm manuell mehr Speicher zur Verfügung stellen...

z. B. mit folgendem (ich hab 1GB drin..):

-vmargs -Xmx512m  

das könnte vielleicht auch noch was bringen...


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2005)

ronny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann auch noch mit dem Startparameter von eclipse
> der vm manuell mehr Speicher zur Verfügung stellen...
> 
> z. B. mit folgendem (ich hab 1GB drin..):
> ...


Das würde nur den Programmen die aus Eclipse gestartet werden was bringen, Eclipse selbst aber nicht schneller machen.


----------



## ronny (21. Apr 2005)

ja, das stimmt schon, wenn aber eclipse nach dem tunen "schneller" läuft, dann
wird gefragt, warum die progs dann noch so langsam laufen...  :wink:


----------



## Corcovado (21. Apr 2005)

OK - Danke fuer die Antworten, geht also nich bei mir. 

Ich waere froh gewesen wenn ich so einen Computer, wie bei mir in der Arbeit, selber besessen haette 1998. Zumindest stammen die meisten Bauteile von da, manche sind sogar noch aelter - ich habe sogar 512MB RAM und alles komplett auf SCSI (was damals der HAMMER gewesen waere...). Ich bin froh, dass er den RAM ueberhaupt voll ansprechen kann (mit memtest nachgetestet !!!). 2GB RAM - tsssssssssss, ich glaube das wuerde einen User blos ueberfordern!


----------

